# Beagle with long legs?



## dandandat (Jan 19, 2008)

Just rescued a hound from the local shelter. It looks like a beagle with longer legs. Any ideas what kind of dog she could be? And if a mix and ideas of popular beagle or what have you mixes that would have these appearances. 

Thank you.


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

If you could post pictures that would make guessing a lot easier. Several of the hounds look like Beagles only larger. Fox Hounds can look a lot like a Beagle but are much bigger. Harriers are also very Beagle looking, but taller. 

Common mixes with Beagles are Jack Russels, Pugs, Heelers. Jack Russells often have longer legs??

Hard to guess without a picture though!!


----------



## dandandat (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank you all4thedogs, I will post a picture as soon as I can.

Till then. I would say she isn’t any larger then a beagle in the body. Simply that her legs are longer. It seems as if her legs don’t belong on her body.

Thanks for the help


----------



## sparkybeagle (Jul 29, 2007)

sounds like a foxhound to me... there was one at doggie daycare the other day, its the first one I've seen in real life.

can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## dandandat (Jan 19, 2008)

Here is Bianca


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

What a doll!!! She looks like a Foxhound mix to me. How old is she?


----------



## dandandat (Jan 19, 2008)

all4thedogs said:


> What a doll!!! She looks like a Foxhound mix to me. How old is she?


The shelter said she was 10 weeks, the vet thinks she's a bit older then that some ware around 15 weeks.


----------



## sparkybeagle (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh my gosh! how cute! ditto on the foxhound mix but you'll probable never know for sure. Congratulations on your new puppy!


----------



## dandandat (Jan 19, 2008)

How about a treeing walker coonhound?


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Everyone thinks my mutt has beagle in him but I think foxhound. He has long legs too. Your dog does look more houndy than mine, probably fewer breeds mixed in.


----------

